# Yo, Joe?! G.I JOE Retaliation take 2



## Huey Freeman (Dec 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tFHyhTNEnEc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2012)

still not gonna watch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2012)

So going by the previews we are getting that 3 3/4" McClain figure when the film finally comes out, right? 


So where's that proclamation that it's suppose to be in 3D?   That's one of the reasons why this was pushed back a year. 

Anyway, interesting trailer.  Probably will watch.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, it's about two months before the movie hits theaters.  I'll be looking forward to the the new ad spots that should be popping up soon (hopefully).  Anyways, posting this because it's awesome.  I believe that it's tied to the viral campaign for this movie.

[YOUTUBE]a6wFpovHtnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2013)

So, DD are you a Dwayne Johnson fan?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

What if I tell you I was a Tatum fan .


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> What if I tell you I was a Tatum fan .


----------



## sparkykandy (Mar 6, 2013)

With only a month to go, we're getting new videos out of the wazoo.  However, I'll be sticking to the videos that show mostly new stuff.

First things first, a new Cobra video. 

[YOUTUBE]Kha63bVVlUM[/YOUTUBE]

Man, these Cobra videos are definitely making me want to root for Cobra.  Then again, Cobra Commander is the reason why I'll be watching this movie in the first place...


And some other stuff:


----------



## sparkykandy (Mar 13, 2013)

Even if no one here cares about this movie, I'll be posting these character featurettes that have been coming out lately.  They're pretty neat.  Plus, some of them have new footage!



















And last but not least, my personal favorite, Cobra Commander!

[YOUTUBE]DHWLYkBcoNw[/YOUTUBE]

I was kind of hoping Cobra Commander's featurette would show off his voice, but alas it did not.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome Cobra Commander profile.:amazed  Are we going to be getting his Resolute persona where his is viscious from the start?


----------



## sparkykandy (Mar 18, 2013)

We have a new Cobra Special Forces spot which reveals that somebody in Cobra failed geography, oh, and we  now know what Cobra  Commander actually sounds like.  

[YOUTUBE]0A2KRlm5tcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2013)

This......might not suck.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 18, 2013)

If Bruce Willis and The Rock cant save this movie franchise.............I say its time for a reboot rather than a trilogy


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 19, 2013)

I saw the first film, and while I did enjoy it, I found that it simply was not as awesome and as exciting as it could have been; there were times when the plot seemed to drag unnecessarily, or when the drama was clearly intended to provoke an emotional response from the audience, but simply did not. It certainly was not a complete loss, as it did have awesome scenes of action and fighting, but those alone cannot compensate for poor writing.

Therefore, I am hoping that this new film shall be better than was the previous film (again, I am not saying that the previous film was terrible, but it was not spectacular, either). I definitely like how the advertisements for this film are being modeled after actual advertisements for the Untied States military service; that is definitely a clever tactic.

On that subject, given the nature of this film, is it possible that the story writers may use it to make a references to the current social and political atmosphere of the United States, as the _Star Wars_ prequel trilogy did subtly, and _V for Vendetta_ did not-so-subtly?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JT57ERmZV7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2013)

I saw this film on Saturday, April 6, and I definitely enjoyed it. I was expecting there to be much fighting and many explosions, so I was not disappointed there, and I also was pleased to see that it also focused great attention on plot and character development. The film, thankfully, did not have too great a cast of characters, allowing each character a greater amount of depth and development than what they may have had if there had been more characters. I particular, I was very fond of Roadblock, Dwayne Johnson's character, and how well Johnson portrayed him; he is certainly has proven himself to be a most excellent actor, in my mind.

I was surprised that Duke died so early in the film, since he was the main protagonist of the first film, but I suppose that he died to provide emotional trauma for the others and helped to establish a tone of seriousness and dire peril for the heroes.

I was not surprised that Zartan and Storm Shadow had arranged a plan to rescue Cobra Commander, but why did they not free Destro? Did he somehow anger Cobra Commander in the first film? Also, Zartan actually had no reason to free Cobra Commander; he could have continued to impersonate the president of the United States and had all the power for himself. I even noticed that Cobra Commander even said, ?took your time? when they reunited, suggesting that they do not fully trust each other. I definitely did like how Cobra Commander's mask in this film resembled his mask from the original series, and also how the film provided a practical explanation for its origin.

I was very glad for the additional character development for Storm Shadow, as he is clearly a complex and conflicted character, and I was initially very suspicious of his plans to assist the Joes, but I was very glad to see that his change of heart was genuine. I still wish that Snake-Eyes' face had been seen, or that he had at least spoken once, but I suppose that those are essential aspects of his character, similar to how Cobra Commander himself almost never shows his true face.

The vehicles in this film were simply awesome, from Firefly's motorcycle, to the HISS tanks, to the armored four-wheeler that Colton gave to Roadblock, and I also liked how they were very realistic, as I could almost imagine them existing in actuality.

I definitely enjoyed Bruce Willis as Joe Colton, a retired general in whose honor the G.I. JOE team was named, and his role in this film was remarkably similar to his role in the film _Red,_ in that he played a retired soldier who was forced out of retirement by a severe disaster. I know that he was intended to be badass (he is Bruce Willis, after all), but it did strain my suspension of disbelief that he could amass such an arsenal of weapons without attracting attention to himself; did he amass his arsenal gradually, over many years of his life?

I also did enjoy the political aspects of the film, and how the film referenced current events, with how Zartan, disguised as the president, threatened to start global nuclear warfare, how the Joes rescued a hostage from North Korea, and how they captured a nuclear warhead from insurgents in Afghanistan. The Zeus satellites were not a new idea (killer satellites are very common in fiction), but they were effective in demonstrating Cobra's power and the dire threat that they posed to the world.

So, at the end of the film, there were still an number of unanswered questions and unresolved plot lines. The president of the United States, the real one, was seen alive and well, awarding the Joes, so shall I presume that Zartan was exposed to the public? What about the other characters from the first film whose fates were not confirmed, most notably the Baroness? What about Destro? Did he survive the destruction of the prison, or did he die? And although Cobra Commander survived and escaped, now that the entire world is aware of him and the threat that he poses to world peace, and much of his resources have been destroyed, so what could he possibly be planning next? I believe that it is likely that the producers of this film shall wish to make this series a trilogy, since trilogies do seem to be popular, currently, so I wonder what diabolical plan Cobra Commander may be plotting next?

Overall, I would not consider this film to be a masterpiece of American cinema, but I did enjoy it most thoroughly, and found it to have a more serious and more focused plot than did the first film, and I do hope that the popularity of this film, and the recent _Transformers_ films, may inspire film makers to make live-action _He-Man_ and/or _Thundercats_ films. Did anyone else see this film? What were your opinions of it?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2013)

Very interesting and informative review DDJ.  I'm planning on watching the film this week.  On an interesting note I notice that Wal-Mart has this on it's pre-orders already.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2013)

Lady Jaye was a fucking goddess.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 16, 2013)

^the actres would have been Wonder Woman if the pilot wasn't such a piece of shit.... like this movie. 

it's better than 1 though. it's one of the few movies where the sequel is actually better than the original. of course the original was really fucking bad that the franchise can only go up from there.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2013)

I think she should be in the mix if they actually make that Justice League film.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2013)

I noticed that one scene in this film differed from how it was in the trailer: in the trailer, when Duke told Roadblock "did anyone ever tell you [that] you fight ugly?", Roadblock responded with "not to my face," but, in the actual film, Roadblock's response was "not from their backs." I preferred the trailer version, as it made more sense, so I wonder why that change was made.

I also disliked how Zartan was impersonating the president throughout the entire film, which meant that Johnathan Pryce was essentially playing a double role, which was certainly impressive, but it meant that Arnold Vosloo, the actor who played Zartan, had almost no role in the film, at all. Was Vosloo unavailable for the film, or did he simply not wish to have a great amount of screen time in it?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2013)

They sunk England into the ocean in this movie, but no one really cared.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2013)

**


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2013)

Get used to it.

A few months ago we learned a little about the Star Trek sequel.  And it is obvious from the trailer that London gets absolutely fucked up!

At lunch a couple of days ago I saw the trailer for Thor 2.  An ancient evil is unleashed.  And of course the city it chooses to devour first is London.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 26, 2013)

And its always an Englishman doing the destroying.

Hell Christopher Eccleston is Maliketh _and_ Destro so he might be culpable twice over.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Get used to it.
> 
> A few months ago we learned a little about the Star Trek sequel.  And it is obvious from the trailer that London gets absolutely fucked up!
> 
> At lunch a couple of days ago I saw the trailer for Thor 2.  An ancient evil is unleashed.  And of course the city it chooses to devour first is London.







masamune1 said:


> And its always an Englishman doing the destroying.
> 
> Hell Christopher Eccleston is Maliketh _and_ Destro so he might be culpable twice over.



 Wow! That is utterly hilarious! Is that a coincidence, or deliberate, I wonder?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 27, 2013)

HOly shit

how do you make a movie about Gi joe and make it boring?

like the first one sucked but it wasn't Boring

how do you make ninjas fighting on a mountain side boring?

how do you make a gi joe movie that has lady jaye and flint running around in civvies for most of it and efuse to let them ware there trade mark hats?


----------

